# Kigtropin check real/fake



## Jiminy Cricket (Apr 23, 2011)

Need to check my Kigtropin. First GH course and want to ensure these are G.T.G. Please have a look at my photos and let me know your thoughts. What do you think of label slightly coming off? This is on a few in box.


----------



## Goldigger (May 28, 2011)

All kigs are [email protected]


----------



## Jiminy Cricket (Apr 23, 2011)

Are you saying mine are fake or just in general poor GH? I know there is a lot of fakes flying around of these with people relabelling HCG Etc


----------



## Goldigger (May 28, 2011)

I've only seen bad reports on kigs lately, I personally wouldn't go near them ever to be honest..


----------



## Jiminy Cricket (Apr 23, 2011)

Fair enough. I've ordered some Sandoz Omnitrope today to get me through the current drought of growth available anywhere but blimey it's painful on the wallet for Omnitrope.


----------



## Sharpiedj (Oct 24, 2011)

Wouldnt touch kigs if my life depended on it unless its the november batch its bunk


----------



## d4ead (Nov 3, 2008)

there was a lot of talk of kigs causing welts mostly bollocks, i dont feel there terribley good but there not as bad as people like to say on here.

they look normal, did you get the instruction label in the box?

there a cheap budget option and rated as such theres a lot worse out there


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

I would actually say you have more chance with these than the crap l bought.

the reason being, if you notice the picture with the batch number / date stamped at the end, that has been added later with a proper stamp, the stuff l bought was clearly printed at manufacture.

I am also led to believe a good sign of genuine gear is sore wrists so if this happens then you maybe ok.

I am with the consensous tho that Kigs are sh*te TBH.


----------



## Goldigger (May 28, 2011)

Pin a whole vial and see if you get any sides...if you get nothing then probably bunk..if you get CTS then it might be GH..but still doesn't proove its GH

Could get a blood test and see what your GH levels are..

I've read that the fakes are identical and even include the paper instructions..so i wouldn't judge anything by face value...just my opinion of course..


----------



## Goldigger (May 28, 2011)

Keep an eye on this thread..as you'll know if they are good next week..

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/muscle-research-peptides/182852-just-receieved-my-hygene-hygetropin.html


----------



## d4ead (Nov 3, 2008)

yes the fakes do look very similar... why the **** do they even make fake kig now kigs have such a bad rep.


----------



## Jiminy Cricket (Apr 23, 2011)

Was tempted to do this And shoot a Whole vial. I've been pinning 5iu for the last two weeks 5 on 2 off.As I said first time on GH so wanted others opinions as i have no measure of good/bad. I've not noticed any sides yet @ 5iu. It was all that was available where I am and it seems everyone can't get hold of growth blaming the Olympics etc.either way I've got 200iu to use so I'm sure I will know sooner or later!


----------



## Jiminy Cricket (Apr 23, 2011)

d4ead, yes got the little leaflet in the box. I guess suck it and see with these. Cheers for input folks.


----------



## yannyboy (Jun 20, 2009)

I got some kigs, my batch was 20120306

There must have been something in mine as I put on 7lbs in 2 days and wrists felt really sore


----------



## StephenC (Sep 2, 2007)

yannyboy said:


> I got some kigs, my batch was 20120306
> 
> There must have been something in mine as I put on 7lbs in 2 days and wrists felt really sore


Sounds like ADH.


----------



## yannyboy (Jun 20, 2009)

StephenC said:


> Sounds like ADH.


Would genuine generic growth not do that then?

It was the first time I had used growth, ran it at 5iu's per day, after about 4 days wrists settled down along with weight gain


----------



## StephenC (Sep 2, 2007)

yannyboy said:


> Would genuine generic growth not do that then?
> 
> It was the first time I had used growth, ran it at 5iu's per day, after about 4 days wrists settled down along with weight gain


Not unless your using 30+ iu ed of very good gh

Pretty sure kigs have come back with having no gh contained.

If it was ADH then your body will adjust to the amount of water your holding


----------



## yannyboy (Jun 20, 2009)

StephenC said:


> Not unless your using 30+ iu ed of very good gh
> 
> Pretty sure kigs have come back with having no gh contained.
> 
> If it was ADH then your body will adjust to the amount of water your holding


Wow, I never knew you would have to be taking 30iu's of good growth before any CTS would occur


----------



## StephenC (Sep 2, 2007)

yannyboy said:


> Wow, I never knew you would have to be taking 30iu's of good growth before any CTS would occur


Lol, sorry mate, I should have worded myself better, I meant the 7lbs in 2 days, not the cts.

Cts can happen on the smallest of doses of good gh, it's a very individual response


----------



## yannyboy (Jun 20, 2009)

StephenC said:


> Lol, sorry mate, I should have worded myself better, I meant the 7lbs in 2 days, not the cts.
> 
> Cts can happen on the smallest of doses of good gh, it's a very individual response


Okay, I understand, lol

So you're saying you will only get quick weight gain from water by taking 30+iu's of a good growth?


----------



## goonerton (Sep 7, 2009)

That batch 20120210 04 is the same batch i had and it tested absolutely bunk, here is link below showing one of my vials with same batch no. as yours ...Only thing mine came in the jazzed up NQK box instead of regular box.

http://s1064.photobucket.com/albums/u373/bb220/?action=view&current=DSC00604.jpg#!oZZ4QQcurrentZZhttp%3A%2F%2Fs1064.photobucket.com%2Falbums%2Fu373%2Fbb220%2F%3Faction%3Dview%26current%3DDSC00604.jpg

but they're the same look at pic of tops image 2....and scan of blood test image 6

i know some people got decent with this batch but the majority were bunk.


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

goonerton said:


> That batch 20120210 04 is the same batch i had and it tested absolutely bunk, here is link below showing one of my vials with same batch no. as yours ...Only thing mine came in the jazzed up NQK box instead of regular box.
> 
> http://s1064.photobucket.com/albums/u373/bb220/?action=view¤t=DSC00604.jpg#!oZZ4QQcurrentZZhttp%3A%2F%2Fs1064.photobucket.com%2Falbums%2Fu373%2Fbb220%2F%3Faction%3Dview%26current%3DDSC00604.jpg
> 
> ...


How did you get it tested mate and how much did it cost ?


----------



## yannyboy (Jun 20, 2009)

Hmm, mine was only made one month later so there's a good chance it could be bunk as well


----------



## thoon (Apr 4, 2010)

The Kigs boxes with the stamped dates ect like yours are the stronger ones out of the stamped or factory printed boxes


----------



## goonerton (Sep 7, 2009)

Milky said:


> How did you get it tested mate and how much did it cost ?


blood test , shows how much GH is in your blood , have blood test 3-3.5 hrs after shooting 10iu.

I had test done with rip came back at 29.7, eli black tops 13.9, those kigs 0.3

costs £47 , pm me if you want details of lab i use but its based on london.

the scan of my blood test results are in my photobucket

http://s1064.photobucket.com/albums/u373/bb220/


----------



## yannyboy (Jun 20, 2009)

Just found this on another forum with the same batch no as yours

http://www.professionalmuscle.com/forums/peptides-growth-factors/88044-anyone-know-if-batch-kigs-good.html


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

goonerton said:


> blood test , shows how much GH is in your blood , have blood test 3-3.5 hrs after shooting 10iu.
> 
> I had test done with rip came back at 29.7, eli black tops 13.9, those kigs 0.3
> 
> costs £47 , pm me if you want details of lab i use but its based on london.


Nice one, so what brand would you reccomend then ?


----------



## goonerton (Sep 7, 2009)

Milky said:


> Nice one, so what brand would you reccomend then ?


well on my own testing i would go with rips, and a lot of other tests around very good for them.

a guy on here is supposed to be sending me a couple vials of hyges to test next week and they are the ones that pscarb , clubber lang and a few others say are the legit , so will be interesting to results of that.


----------



## StephenC (Sep 2, 2007)

yannyboy said:


> Okay, I understand, lol
> 
> So you're saying you will only get quick weight gain from water by taking 30+iu's of a good growth?


The 30iu comment was a bit random and throwaway, however, if you look at any of the blasting threads then "gains" of 7-14lbs are being made in a few days but it's 99% temporary and they're using 25-40iu ed.

I use have used 15iu ed for extended periods on occasion, usually 10 though. I can gain a few lbs over a week or so but this is high dosing of decent gh. Again most of the weight gain is temporary.

When using a few iu ed of decent gh you should notice a gain of a couple of lbs in the first week or so, get a bit fuller, more pumped when training etc, relatively subtle effects, certainly not 7lbs as quickly as you did.

As with all things though, your individual response will be different from mine.


----------



## SuperOz91 (Oct 11, 2011)

thoon said:


> The Kigs boxes with the stamped dates ect like yours are the stronger ones out of the stamped or factory printed boxes


I have kigs stamped with batch number 20120306. Any feedback on this specific batch ?


----------



## marknorthumbria (Oct 1, 2009)

I have kigs at the moment, along side 3 of my mates, all of us have serious CTS from it

in other words, if your source is good so are the kigs...


----------



## yannyboy (Jun 20, 2009)

SuperOz91 said:


> I have kigs stamped with batch number 20120306. Any feedback on this specific batch ?


Think they are the same as mine, most people on here as saying they are probably fake!


----------



## yannyboy (Jun 20, 2009)

marknorthumbria said:


> I have kigs at the moment, along side 3 of my mates, all of us have serious CTS from it
> 
> in other words, if your source is good so are the kigs...


How many iu's are you running?


----------



## marknorthumbria (Oct 1, 2009)

2iu AM and 2iu Post workout, other guys are doing 5iu in the morning


----------



## marknorthumbria (Oct 1, 2009)

there not as good as dr lins hyge i had before, but for almost half the price.....who gives a ****


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

what are ppls thoughts on jintropin atm?


----------



## SuperOz91 (Oct 11, 2011)

marknorthumbria said:


> I have kigs at the moment, along side 3 of my mates, all of us have serious CTS from it
> 
> in other words, if your source is good so are the kigs...


I've never done GH before, im using it to aid recovery from a torn tendon. I got it from the same guy I get everything else from and never had a problem with any of it before so guess i'll just have to wait and see. What is the batch number on yours ?



yannyboy said:


> Think they are the same as mine, most people on here as saying they are probably fake!


I read one of your posts earlier about the weight gain you got when you first started using the kigs. Are you still on them and if so what do you think ? Id be gutted if they turn out to be ****e lol


----------



## Jiminy Cricket (Apr 23, 2011)

I've pinned 10iu a day for the last three days and can't say I've noticed any side effects. I've been sleeping really well however. Are sides a given at this dose or does it really depend person to person? I don't really have time to get tested and only have one kit left then moving on to some Omnitrope.


----------



## Jiminy Cricket (Apr 23, 2011)

Just for fun check another box of Kig I picked up today. I know it's taking a punt but I've just grabbed a load of Omnitrope which is genuine

Anyway and will just hope for the best on the Kig. Look at the inconsistency between the two boxes.


----------



## KRIS_B (Apr 17, 2011)

James Townsend said:


> Just for fun check another box of Kig I picked up today. I know it's taking a punt but I've just grabbed a load of Omnitrope which is genuine
> 
> Anyway and will just hope for the best on the Kig. Look at the inconsistency between the two boxes.


mate i had the exact same differences between the 2 boxes i had and the box on the left which looks more faded and has less detail stung me when jabbed and didnt foam up . But the other box foamed up slightly when mixed and has no pain at all


----------



## Jiminy Cricket (Apr 23, 2011)

Cheers Kris. It's so interesting as everyone has different experience with this stuff. One forum said the batch on left was only genuine around. Another say the one on right has been tested and came back completely bunk yet I was doing 10iu for a week and got pins and needles but no other sides. There is no point judging by the box anymore as its all UGL and illiterate Chinese folk so true way if knowing is to get a test. I'm not gonna bother as its more money down the pan.


----------



## KRIS_B (Apr 17, 2011)

James Townsend said:


> Cheers Kris. It's so interesting as everyone has different experience with this stuff. One forum said the batch on left was only genuine around. Another say the one on right has been tested and came back completely bunk yet I was doing 10iu for a week and got pins and needles but no other sides. There is no point judging by the box anymore as its all UGL and illiterate Chinese folk so true way if knowing is to get a test. I'm not gonna bother as its more money down the pan.


If you go onto the actual Kigtropin site they have now put authenticity stickers on their stuff so that you can now check that it's genuine so if your supplier is genuine these should soon start to appear!


----------



## Goldigger (May 28, 2011)

KRIS_B said:


> If you go onto the actual Kigtropin site they have now put authenticity stickers on their stuff so that you can now check that it's genuine so if your supplier is genuine these should soon start to appear!


assuming you mean the .com site? adding that sticker dont mean much to he honest..

if people believe that sticker means their gh is geniuine their mistaken, its more of a lure for people to buy it from them if thats what they think..


----------



## KRIS_B (Apr 17, 2011)

In all honesty though if you had 2 boxes of kig in front of you and one had the anti counterfeit sticker and the other one didn't , which one would you pick? I do believe that Kigtropin is probably a genuine company that has been flooded with fakes which is a shame really cause the real stuff might be quite good!


----------



## Jiminy Cricket (Apr 23, 2011)

I've got my omnitrope now chilling in the fridge as it arrived last night so once this box and Half of Kig or monkey**** that's in it is done that's it for Kigtropin, not risking any more hard earned cash on it.


----------



## KRIS_B (Apr 17, 2011)

James Townsend said:


> I've got my omnitrope now chilling in the fridge as it arrived last night so once this box and Half of Kig or monkey**** that's in it is done that's it for Kigtropin, not risking any more hard earned cash on it.


Chuck me your kig if you want


----------



## Jiminy Cricket (Apr 23, 2011)

Lol think I will persevere just in case there is a tiny drop of growth in them little vials but thanks for offering to rid me of the burden


----------



## BIGBANG (Jun 20, 2007)

wierd im using kigs at the moment with great results even when all the crap went on with them my supplier was always good with them there just as good as any gh ive used but i think if you trust suppplier your good imo


----------



## Jiminy Cricket (Apr 23, 2011)

Bigbang; what's your batch number ?


----------



## Goose (Jan 29, 2009)

I switch between Omnitrope and kigtropin and find them

Both good. Just because people's kigtropins are bunk doesn't mean the real kigtropin is crap.


----------



## Roid the Lloyd (Jul 8, 2012)

Goose said:


> I switch between Omnitrope and kigtropin and find them
> 
> Both good. Just because people's kigtropins are bunk doesn't mean the real kigtropin is crap.


Yeah exactly, so much sh;t gets written on here about stuff. Aburaihan Co has had similar bad press because some people were lumbered with snides.

I've just switched to hygetropin from Kigtropin to monitor results. I've got Dr Lins, plus getting a couple of boxes of original


----------

